# Don't let IBS take over your life!



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

edit


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2001)

thank you for the advice. ive told her bits and pieces of the less-embarassing symptoms to IBS, but the fact that she is my girlfriend is what makes it difficult to go into any further detail. she understands that im sick and ive told her its IBS, so i just assume that if she REALLY wants to know what its about she can look it up. i mean i dont think its so strange that an 18 year old would feel uncomfortable describing a problem which includes the frequency of my "d". i mean less face it, the worst part of IBS (other than the actual symptoms and the way they tend to control your life) is that its something difficult to talk about to people who dont understand. just listen to the name: irritable bowel syndrome. nobody likes to hear the word "bowel" much less the exact way your bowel has been irritaded. ill probably try to tell her soon but until then ill just dance around the issue.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)




----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i would have her read the brochure: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html it explains everything without going into too much detail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2001)

linds - i know that you are right. we have been together for 2 years so its not like om concerned about acceptance or anything... i only avoid it for the rather immature reason that you pointed out... it is GROSS to talk about. also, linsday thanks for the link - i will probably have her take a look at that. thanks to both of you


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)




----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

linds1979-congrats to you for making it through college while dealing with IBS







lindsay-oooh thanks for that link... sarcasm rocks! and that brochure does a good job of talking about it and it's to the point, and I really like how it hints at how doctor's don't really tell you much about it, and leave you on your own really to deal with it..... and now a few comments of my own....regarding school... while yes it is possible to make it through it when you have IBS, it's not easy, and when your problems set in while you're in school already, you don't have the advantage of time and understanding of IBS to know what to do or how to control it, or even how to cope with it... depression sets in and you don't have any motivation to make yourself feel better because you're expecting the doctors to be able to fix it and tell you what to do... but they really don't know and don't tell you much, so you get frustrated, and start to wonder when things are going to get better... then you start wondering IF they will ever get better.... and the worst part is not knowing cuz you start stressing out and worrying more and more and that only makes the problems worse, and you begin the downward spiral... friends and family don't know or understand what's wrong with you, and so you become reclusive, hiding out, and trying to avoid people you used to hang out with all the time because you don't feel up to doing anything, or you're too embarassed to let them know what's going on, and you just want to be alone... so you start to develop a cycle where you care less and less each day about actually being productive... the bills rack up, work is stressful and you're calling in sick a lot, you either quit cuz you can't handle it, or get fired cuz you're not there much cuz you're sick too often...I could go on, but i'm sure most of you have experienced a lot of those things... my point is that it's not always easy to take charge of your life, especially not when you don't know enough about what's wrong... and because of the depression that comes with being sick all the time...(and yes... i talk too much... i know)Although if you're on here and reading this, chances are you can avoid a lot of the problems I described because you'll know more, and have people with whom you can talk about what's wrong, and understand it more... the hardest part is dealing with this on your own... if you're dating someone and have already told them about what is wrong, and they're still with you... that's great! I can't think of anything more beneficial than just having someone who cares about you even though you're sick







.... and with that... I'll stop my endless chatter for now







(yes, I amuse myself too... it's quite ok to laugh at me...)


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

edit


----------

